# simple and easy country fried steak<knock your socks off>



## bubz_bluez (Nov 4, 2008)

1 1/4 cups floor put aside
add these spices to floor**

add 1 teaspoon season all
add 1 teaspoon broiling steak seasoning<mccormic>
2 light dashes of onion powder
3 light dashes of chili powder
1 light dash of parsly flakes or fresh if you got it
1 heavy dash of pepper
mix that in good with the floor

read directions carefully before starting**

now your ready to dip your steak into the egg milk mixture <2 or 3 eggs and just add a little milk to it and whisk it real good>
once you got your steak coated good with the egg and milk mixture put it into the flour and coat well. <its a good idea to have your skellet of oil hot before you coat the steak> you want it to cook kinda slow. some perfure to double dip the steak and you can if you want to.
but its just that simple. this was one of my first recipes hope you guys like it.
The type of steak you use is your call the best type i think to use is a thiner more tinderized steak.

bubz


----------



## vacat (Nov 9, 2008)

This looks similar to what my grandmother does to make country fried steak. I m gonna try your recipe and see if it works. Thank


----------



## cypressrider (Oct 7, 2008)

If you wanna make that recipe snap then add some saltine cracker crumbs to your flower. Coursely hand crushed.


----------



## bubz_bluez (Nov 4, 2008)

thats a good idea thanks for the tip 

bubz


----------



## chefboyofdees (Nov 11, 2007)

"...1 1/4 cups floor put aside
add these spices to floor...**""

"...put it into the floor and coat well..."

WHY would I add 1 1/4 cups FLOOR and put it aside and then add it to the FLOOR.

WHY would I put it into the FLOOR and coat well?

Does it matter what kind of FLOOR you use? i.e. Linoleum, Tile, Hardwood...or does it all taste the same? 

I'm not from the South and I don't pretend to know Southern cooking, but I've NEVER added my FLOOR to my cooking. I HAVE dropped some ON THE FLOOR, but I just threw it away. Is THAT the REAL secret to Southern cooking? :crazy:

(don't take life seriously...you wont get out of it alive anyway!) :talk:


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Silly! It was supposed to be 'flower' as Cypressrider said. You know, roses, tulips, petunias.

Personally, in my cooking I often used this finely ground wheat ( usually ) product known as 'flour' - but that's just me :crazy:

mjb.


----------



## bubz_bluez (Nov 4, 2008)

if i made a typo or i said it in a funny way im sorry ill re-read my post and then go back and edit the post if i have to... i love this recipe it was one of my first creations... my gandma is the real southern cook... i just live in the south LOL

bubz


----------



## bubz_bluez (Nov 4, 2008)

i hope no one was silly enough to put anything on the floor... geez bad typo but funny!!

i fixed it and added a new tip to it...

bubz


----------

